# Hayling mini meet - April



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 8, 2015)

Just a heads up, Wookie and I are just trying to sort out a Sunday in April for the next get together followed by a curry. Will post the date in the next couple of days, as we can each sign in 3 guests we will have space for 6, possibly 9 if Simon can persuade his mate to play as well.


----------



## Chisteve (Mar 9, 2015)

I might be interested dependent on date


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 10, 2015)

Looks like this will be the afternoon of Sunday 12th April followed by a curry, register your interest now if you would like to come along. A few people are owed invites then the remaining spaces on first come first served  

We will probably eat quite early so people can get home to watch the Masters.


----------



## fundy (Mar 10, 2015)

Was hoping to be able to make this but sadly clashes with the Mentmore qualifier for Hillside. Hopefully there will be more invites later in the year and hope you have a fun day


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 10, 2015)

fundy said:



			Was hoping to be able to make this but sadly clashes with the Mentmore qualifier for Hillside. Hopefully there will be more invites later in the year and hope you have a fun day
		
Click to expand...

Yep they are fairly regular things, keep your eyes peeled for the next one and hopefully you can make it down  :thup:


----------



## SaintHacker (Mar 10, 2015)

Yes please Gordon


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 10, 2015)

I could be up for this Gordon subject to Sunday rota at work.
Hayling owes me one doesn't it Wookie.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 10, 2015)

Good news text from Wookie, his mate can join us so we'll be able to sign in 9 people between us


----------



## Chisteve (Mar 10, 2015)

Can you provisionally count me in, I just need to consult with HID


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 10, 2015)

Chisteve said:



			Can you provisionally count me in, I just need to consult with HID
		
Click to expand...

No problem Steve, I know you are keen to come down and the dates just haven't worked out for you so far  :thup:


----------



## wookie (Mar 10, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Hayling owes me one doesn't it Wookie.


Click to expand...

You and me both!


----------



## Piece (Mar 10, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Looks like this will be the afternoon of Sunday 12th April followed by a curry, register your interest now if you would like to come along. A few people are owed invites then the remaining spaces on first come first served  

We will probably eat quite early so people can get home to watch the Masters.
		
Click to expand...

Pencil me in please Gordon.  Will need to check the home social later to confirm though.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 10, 2015)

Piece said:



			Pencil me in please Gordon.  Will need to check the home social later to confirm though.
		
Click to expand...

No chance.....not after the way you putted me off the park last time!!  :ears:


----------



## Piece (Mar 10, 2015)

drive4show said:



			No chance.....not after the way you putted me off the park last time!!  :ears:



Click to expand...

HID is on a hen weekend in, of all places, Portsmouth! Gah. The second putting masterclass will have to wait!  :ears:


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 10, 2015)

Gordon, provisionally book me in depends on how the second round of the foursomes goes a week Sunday &#128540;


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 10, 2015)

Paperboy said:



			Gordon, provisionally book me in depends on how the second round of the foursomes goes a week Sunday &#128540;
		
Click to expand...

The restaurant owner will be very disappointed if you can't make it Simon


----------



## Chisteve (Mar 11, 2015)

Gordon, I'm ok and look forward to the day 

Steve


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 11, 2015)

So far we have

Chisteve
Sainthacker
Paperboy  (provis)

Anyone else interested?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 11, 2015)

Would love to Gordon but already committed to the Mentmore meet


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 11, 2015)

No problem Phil, there will be plenty more during the season :thup:


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 11, 2015)

Hi Gordon - sorry but can't make it as we have a Masters comp followed by a few drinkies and watch the golf!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 15, 2015)

drive4show said:



			So far we have

Chisteve
Sainthacker
Paperboy  (provis)
Smiffy (provis)
Swinger
Wookie
Wookie's mate
D4S
		
Click to expand...

Anyone else interested?


----------



## richart (Mar 15, 2015)

Sorry Gordon, As I suspected I have a comp that day. Hopefully make the next one.


----------



## Loz1607 (Mar 18, 2015)

Would love to but already away in Devon on a cricket club golf weekend


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm definitely in, lost our foursomes match on the 19th. So only have to play one round now &#128077;


----------



## Snelly (Mar 29, 2015)

I am possibly on for this Gordon. Just need to see if my wife is working that day or not.  Will advise over the next couple of days.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 30, 2015)

Excellent, cheers David


----------



## wookie (Apr 5, 2015)

My mate John  can't make it now as has to run his daughter to the airport so if just me and Gordon to sign in then list looks like this and is full if Smiffy and Snelly are in

Chisteve
Sainthacker
Paperboy
Smiffy (provis)
Swinger
Wookie
D4S
Snelly (possible)


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 5, 2015)

Sorry for the late response but sadly not going to be able to make this as I am working. The bank holiday this weekend has kicked our rota out of sync so buggered really. Sorry about that lads xxx


----------



## wookie (Apr 5, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Sorry for the late response but sadly not going to be able to make this as I am working. The bank holiday this weekend has kicked our rota out of sync so buggered really. Sorry about that lads xxx
		
Click to expand...

No worries Smiffy - I'm sure there'll be another chance for revenge


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 7, 2015)

wookie said:



			Chisteve
Sainthacker
Paperboy
Swinger
Wookie
D4S
Snelly (possible)
		
Click to expand...

Still waiting to hear back from Snelly but at least 1 place still up for grabs if anyone else is interested??


----------



## TXL (Apr 7, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Still waiting to hear back from Snelly but at least 1 place still up for grabs if anyone else is interested??
		
Click to expand...

Can I join please?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 7, 2015)

TXL said:



			Can I join please?
		
Click to expand...


Delighted to have you along Anthony  :thup:

Did you get my PM about Camberley by the way?


----------



## TXL (Apr 7, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Delighted to have you along Anthony  :thup:

Did you get my PM about Camberley by the way?
		
Click to expand...

Only the one saying you would check.

Do you have any times for Sunday?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 7, 2015)

TXL said:



			Only the one saying you would check.

Do you have any times for Sunday?
		
Click to expand...

There is a shotgun competition on Sunday starting at 9am so we can go off soon as the course is clear (about 1:30ish), we'll be going fo a quick curry afterwards then home to watch the end of the Masters.

I'm good for the Camberley date  :thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm aiming to get there for about 1pm on Sunday, PM's sent to the guys that haven't been down before. I've even arranged good weather for you  :thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 9, 2015)

List is now complete

D4S
Wookie
Snelly
Chisteve
Sainthacker
TXL
Paperboy
Paperboy's mate

For those that haven't played before, weekend guest rate is Â£35

See you all about 1pm in the clubhouse  :thup:


----------



## SaintHacker (Apr 9, 2015)

Sorry guys I'm going to have to drop out. My lad has been asked to play for our cricket sides first 11, its an opportunity he can't pass up so I will be on taxiing/supporting duties. Hope you all have a good game, the weather forecast looks good at least!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 10, 2015)

No problem Paul, keep your eyes peeled in here for the next one  :thup:


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 13, 2015)

A bit late, but pretty much fell asleep when I got home and missed most of the masters. 

Thanks to Simon and Gordon for signing us in. Thanks to Steve (Chisteve), Anthony (TXL) and Gordon for the company in tricky playing conditions. I managed to get 31 points which I was pretty happy with.
My friend Stephen also would like to send his thanks to Simon (Wookie) and David (Snelly) for their company on the course.

Another great curry.


----------



## Chisteve (Apr 15, 2015)

Paperboy said:



			A bit late, but pretty much fell asleep when I got home and missed most of the masters. 

Thanks to Simon and Gordon for signing us in. Thanks to Steve (Chisteve), Anthony (TXL) and Gordon for the company in tricky playing conditions. I managed to get 31 points which I was pretty happy with.
My friend Stephen also would like to send his thanks to Simon (Wookie) and David (Snelly) for their company on the course.

Another great curry.
		
Click to expand...

Late also + thanks for signing us in and the good company


----------

